#  Ernährung >   Xylitol >

## Bonnie

Was haltet ihr von Xylitol als Alternative zum Süßen?

----------


## katzograph

Hallo Bonnie. 
als Alternative zum Süßen? Wieso zum Süßen, macht das Zeug denn nicht süß? ;-) 
Unser guter alter Industriezucker süßt gut, angenehm im Geschmack,ist verträglich, seine Nebenwirkungen (macht dick und Karies) sind bekannt und bei nicht übermäßigen Gebrauch eigentlich unbedenklich. All die neuen "Ersatzstoffe" zum Süßen haben meistens einen anderen Geschmack, bzw. Nachgeschmack, über die Nebenwirkungen weiß man nicht viel, oder sie werden gar verschwiegen. Schönes Beispiel : ein altbekanntes Süßungsmittel, das angeblich Kalorien sparen soll, wird seit langer Zeit in der Schweinemast verwendet, weil es die Schweine so schön schnell Gewicht zunehmen läßt. Toller Effekt, wie geschaffen zum Abnehmen. Die meisten neuen Süßstoffe werden auch wesentlich teurer als der normale Zucker verkauft, weil sie ja so toll vorm Dickwerden schützen. Die reine Verarsche am Verbraucher. Aber wie man sieht, geht der Plan auf, viele Menschen machen sich über den "ungesunden" Zucker Gedanken und geben auch gerne mal etwas mehr aus, um "gesund" zu süßen. Die Hersteller freuts. 
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## Patientenschubser

... dazu gibt es kaum noch was hinzuzufügen.
Wirklich ein sehr guter Beitrag Katzograph  :Smiley:

----------


## Bonnie

Ich kenne noch eine Reihe weiterer NW von Industriezucker, drum die Suche nach einer guten Alternative. 
Von Xylitol sind mir bisher keine NW bekannt, kann mir jemand welche nennen`?

----------


## Patientenschubser

Nenne uns doch eine weitere Reihen von Nebenwirkungen von Industrie-/ Haushaltszucker! 
Auszug aus Wikipedia:
"Xylitol hat bei einigen Tierarten (Hunde, Rinder, Ziegen, Kaninchen) einen stark Insulin-ausschüttenden Effekt, der zu einem starken, lebensbedrohlichen Abfall des Blutzuckerspiegels (Hypoglykämie) führen kann. Bei Hunden wurden zudem schwere Leberschädigungen bis zum Leberversagen und Gerinnungsstörungen beobachtet. Bereits eine Dosis von 0,1 g pro kg Körpermasse wirkt toxisch" Quelle

----------


## Bonnie

Die Nebenwirkungen sind hier nachzulesen:  www.zentrum-der-gesundheit.de/zucker.

----------


## Patientenschubser

Na dieser böse böse Zucker aber auch.
So was, wie konnte die Menschheit nur all die Jahrtausende Zucker in allen Formen zu sich nehmen und bis heute überleben.
Tut mir Leid, aber Seiten wie die du angibst kann ich kaum ernst nehmen. 
Da ist es doch besser etwas unbekanntes zu nutzen, dass zwar bei einigen Tieren erhebliche Nebenwirkungen hervorgerufen hat, aber dooooch so viel besser ist als Zucker. 
Mal ehrlich Paracelsus hatte doch recht als er meinte: 
Dosis sola venenum facit - Allein die Menge macht das Gift 
Wer sich verantwortungsvoll ernährt kann auch Zucker nutzten, Alkohol trinken usw.... 
btw der Link geht nicht!

----------


## spokes

nach dem ich den Link mal angeklickt habe und mich mal so durch ein paar Krankheiten und wie man diese beseitigen kann geklickt hatte, wusste ich nicht, ob ich laut lachen soll oder fassungslos sein sollte.  
Zusammenfassung: Die Ernährung ist an allem Schuld.

----------


## Patientenschubser

Erkenntnis des Tages: 
Hört auf mit Essen und es geht euch allen gut, jedenfalls solange bis ihr verhungert seit.

----------


## spokes

ich fand sehr gut, wo die Depression her kommt und wie man die behandeln soll. Verdammt, ich wusste, ich mache was grundlegend falsch. Morgen kaufe ich mir diese Superpülverchen und alles wird gut.

----------


## Patientenschubser

Mich regt es tierisch auf das immer wieder irgendwelche Menschen meinen sie hätten den Stein der Weisen gefunden.
Keine Ahnung wie lang die Menschheit den Zucker in der heutigen, oder ähnlichen Form nutzt!
Gebraucht hat man ihn bis heute! 
Ich denke denn du den Zucker weglässt wirst du auch keine Depressionen mehr haben, andere wrden vom Schlaganfall geheilt.
Wieder andere werden andere Wunder widerfahren  :Smiley:   
Ham´se Angst vor Japanern?
Ja panisch!  :Smiley:

----------


## katzograph

Hallo Bonnie, 
ich habe mir mal den von Dir angebotenen Link über Zucker angesehen. Im Prinzip steht da, dass "zuviel" Zucker ziemlich unangenehme Nebenwirkungen haben kann. Und auch, dass man mit normalem Zuckerverbrauch die meisten Nebenwirkungen einschränken oder gar ganz vermeiden kann.
Wer es gerne ganz süß hat, muß dann eben auf andere Süßungsmittel ausweichen. Ob diese dann weniger Nebenwirkungen haben ist meist nicht so ganz klar, Und manchmal passiert es eben, dass die dann sogar noch viel unangenehmere Nebenwirkungen haben.
Tja, das Leben ist hart, aber ungerecht. 
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## Hallelujah50

Nicht nur das: 
Man muss sich nur durch das englischsprachige Netz wühlen und trifft auf interessante Dinge:  
So  hat ein Pärchen, sie nutzt Xylitol als Nasenspray und er in seinem  Kaffee, Nebenwirkungen erfahren, die sich durch Bauchschmerzen geäußert  haben:  Candy Addict » Review: Sparx (sweetened with Xylitol)  .  
Des Weiteren hat ein weiterer Nutzer Magen-Darm-Probleme und gelegentliche Blähungen. 
Ein anderer litt, wenn er Xylitol auf leeren Magen aß, an Übelkeit. 
Die nächste: Kopfschmerzen, Übelkeit, Durchfall, gefühlte Benommenheit (Diabetikerin).
Eine Frau hat von auftretenden Leberschäden im Radio gehört. 
Eine  andere: BESCHLEUNIGTER HERZSCHLAG! Sie meint Xylitol sei aus Baumrinde  und Maiskolben gemacht und sie wünschte sie hätte sich vor der Einnahme  im Internet über die Nebenwirkungen informiert. 
Manche fühlten sich merkwürdig... 
Ich lese nicht weiter, mich haben diese Symptome 100pro überzeugt dem Zeug keine Chance zu geben. Es ist generell das Problem, dass Lebensmittel, die noch keine Jahrzehnte auf dem Markt sind, schlecht in Sachen Nebenwirkungen erforscht sind. 
Denkt an euren Körper und eure Gesundheit, es ist das Wichtigste und ihr solltet mit Bedacht handeln =).

----------


## rpitts

Leider scheint es hier im Forum einige Unklarheiten zum Thema Xylit/Xylitol zu geben. Die angegebenenNebenwirkungen sind eher unwahrscheinlich wenn nicht sogar falsch. Es handelt sich um Einzelfälle. Um dies in Relation zu bringen hier ein Beispiel: Es gibt Menschen die auf keinen Fall Pilze oder bestimmte Obstsorten essen können, aber wir denken nicht daran zu sagen, dass Pilze oder Obst generell ungesund sind und generell gemieden werden sollten.  
Wir reden hier über Nebenwirkungen von Xylit für Menschen, aber im ersten Beispiel des Beitrages ging es um Nebenwirkungen für Tiere. Wichtig zu wissen ist, dass es für viele Menschen unbedenkliche Lebensmitteln gibt, die für bestimmte Tiere ungesund oder sogar giftig sein können. Dass es sich bei dem Naturprodukt Xylit um ein völlig unbedenkliches Nahrungsmittel handelt, hat sowohl die United States Food and Drug Administration [FDA] in 1963, als auch die Europäische Behörde für Nahrungsmittelsicherheit [EFSA] in unabhängigen Dossiers bestätigt. Die EFSA geht sogar noch einen Schritt weiter und bestätigt (2008) die positiven Auswirkungen die Xylit auf die Gesundheit hat.

----------


## Handicaplerin

Xylitol ist das  Beste zum Zähne putzen..und zum Kalorienreduzieren 
schau mal bei google... *Xylit kaufen oder so ähnlich*

----------


## Puppi

Soweit ich informiert bin ich Xylitol ein völlig unbedenkliches Lebensmittel, das aus natürlichen Stoffen wie der Birke oder Mais gewonnen wird (wobei Birke hochwertiger ist). Das es nicht geeignet für Hund ist stimmt zwar, aber das sind andere natürliche Lebensmittel genauso. Das einzige was sein kann ist, dass es bei sensiblen Menschen anfänglich zu Blähungen kommt, wenn größere Mengen konsumiert werden, weil es eben eine ähnliche Wirkung wie Ballaststoffe hat. Auch diese mögliche Wirkung vergeht wieder. ich finde die vielen Vorteile überwiegen einfach total! Xylit ist super für Diabetiker geeignet, weil es gleich süßt wie Zucker, aber eben den Insulinspiegel nicht erhöhlt. Auch die zahnfreundliche Wirkung ist vielfach bewiesen und weniger Kalorien als normaler Zucker hat es auch noch  :Zwinker:  zum nachlesen gibt da eine gute Seite, die alle Wirkungen nochmals kurz und knapp auzählt: Gesundheit ich hab inzwischen normalen Zucker total aus der Küche verbannt und zum Zähneputzen nehm ich jetzt auch zusätzlich noch Xylit und bin begeistert!

----------


## kaya

Ihr wisst schon, dass zur Herstellung von Xylit gentechnisch veränderte Mikroorganismen genutzt werden?  Xylit E 967 - transGEN Datenbank 
Wer´s mag...

----------


## AnD73

Wäre denn dann Stevia eine Alternative? Ist jetzt ja erst (Dez. 2011) von der EU als Nahrungsmittel zugelassen.

----------


## kaya

Ganz viele Artikel und Berichte zu Stevia  Willkommen bei Freestevia - der weltgrößten Infoseite zu Stevia rebaudiana 
Misstrauisch macht mich, dass eine Tageshöchstmenge vorgegeben wird, die man nicht überschreiten soll: 4 mg/pro kg Körpergewicht. Nicht gefunden habe ich Aussagen dazu, was passiert, wenn man diese Tageshöchstdosis doch überschreitet.

----------

